

Super-secret debug capabilities of AMD processors (2010)  - galapago
http://www.woodmann.com/collaborative/knowledge/index.php/Super-secret_debug_capabilities_of_AMD_processors_!

======
j_s
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120612142529/http://www.woodma...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120612142529/http://www.woodmann.com/collaborative/knowledge/index.php/Super-
secret_debug_capabilities_of_AMD_processors_)!

~~~
joshstrange
That link doesn't seem to work for me, Google's cache is also not returning
anything.

~~~
pronoiac
There's an exclamation point at the end of the URL, and the HN parser leaves
it out. Try:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110120044901/http://www.woodma...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110120044901/http://www.woodmann.com/collaborative/knowledge/index.php/Super-
secret_debug_capabilities_of_AMD_processors_%21)

~~~
joshstrange
Ahh, thank you for that!

------
andrelaszlo
"OpenDNS has blocked www.woodmann.com due to a security threat that was
discovered by the Umbrella Labs.

If you think this shouldn't be blocked, please email us at security-
block@opendns.com."

Bah. Humbug.

~~~
yread
Didn't woodmann.com host a mirror of searchlores and +orc cracking tutz back
in the day? Maybe that's why it's blocked. They want to prevent the spread of
knowledge!

 _puts on a tin foil hat_

~~~
snake_plissken
what is searchlores and +orc cracking tutz?

~~~
peterwwillis
Docs for reversers and searchers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fravia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fravia)

------
slashdotaccount
Is this "feature" available in new AMD processors or I must find an old one
(pre-2010) to use it?

